# Blocking an entire forum area



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

I know it's possible to block out individuals you just don't want to read, but is there a way of blocking out an entire forum area? I don't mean not being able to gain access to it from time to time, but I mean so that it's topics don't keep popping up on the New Posts or Today's Posts list.

There is one area that is dominated by a certain minority and I don't believe that was the intent when this area was created. If these good folks want their own area that's OK with me, but it just rubs me wrong to keep seeing their topic threads popping up on my Post list, considering the exclusionary nature of this group. Can I filter this entire forum area out?

Thanks.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

And folks think I stir things up...


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

I don't think so gary. I'll ask the others that are more savvy with the forum software than I am.

Best,
Chris S


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Grumps said:


> And folks think I stir things up...




Not my intent, and I've written and re-written this many times before posting. I just want to know if I can filter it out. If I can, good, if not then I'll just continue using the same self-filter on it that I'm sure some others use on some of my posts :roll: .


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

What area are you wanting to block?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Some time ago ( when we experimented with socio-political threads) there was a member who was so upset about seeing the thread title that he asked to be partially banned (it was only possible because these threads were in the “ lunge” area which is open only to people of age ) so he was then considered a “ minor” and therefore not allowed to access (I don’t know whether the threads titles were still visible).

Another possible but radical solution would be, Gary, to place all the people, who you refer to as a group, in your ignore preferences and so, even if you would still see the title of the thread there would be no one belonging to the “ group” ( but of course any casual responder would be visible to you and any quote would also be visible).


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> to you and any quote would also be visible).


Quotes of ignored members should not be visible


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I am sure now, but in the other forum when a third party (whom you don’t ignore) quoted someone you ignored they were, I think, visible


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> I am sure now, but in the other forum when a third party (whom you don't ignore) quoted someone you ignored they were, I think, visible


Yes indeed it used to be like that with vBulletin, not a great system if truth be told.


----------

